# Suche guten Freeware FTP-Server für Win2K



## headake (12. Juni 2002)

Moin,

ich suche einen guten Freeware FTP-Server für Windows2000, WAR-FTP hab ich schon hinter mir, der lässt mich kein einziges file übertragen egal was ich mache !!!!
Ich such also einen etwas umgänglicheren Server.Aber bitte keine DEMO-Versionen von Kaufprogrammen.

headake


----------



## Christian Fein (12. Juni 2002)

Windows2k hat einen FTP Server dabei.

Schau mal unter Systemeinstellungen Verwaltung.


----------



## headake (12. Juni 2002)

des is mir aber jetzt peinlich 
Hätt ich auch selbst wissen können
Dank Dir.


----------

